# Fleece vs bedding?



## sonicbear (May 20, 2015)

What are your thoughts on fleece instead of bedding? My baby is in a large glass aquarium and I am thinking fleece might be better for her.


----------



## Authra (Apr 23, 2015)

I use fleece but the housing for your hedgie is not really safe for her they need a large rabbit cage or a c&c cage or even a large sterilite (sp) storage bin


----------



## Pandamom (May 23, 2014)

For the longest time we used bedding, and managed to make messes all the time.plus the $$ to replace.....then we got smart! Fleece liners have made the biggest difference. Oh my goodness, we should have done the move a year ago! Get the fleece on sale when you can, sew them to fit your cage and enjoy the simplicity. 
Not too sure about your aquarium idea tho. I'll let others chime in on that one, as I'm not sure about ventilation etc.
Do the fleece for sure tho!!


----------



## sonicbear (May 20, 2015)

The breeder told me the large aquarium was fine since it has a mesh top. However she didn't tell me a lot of things that I am finding out so I am not trusting much of what she said. I am thankful to have found this site. I will get a large guinea pig or rabbit cage for her tomorrow.


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

There are several reasons aquariums shouldn't be used for hedgehogs. Ventilation is the first reason of course. Even if they have a wire top, that only allows for air movement at the top, not the bottom where the hedgehog actually lives. They are also designed to hold in moisture. This can be problematic as you also need to keep it warm. What happens in warm, moist environments? Mold. Which is very gross and leads to sick hedgehogs. Then of course they're very heavy which makes them more difficult to clean.

I'm glad you're going to move her to a new cage. Just make sure you get one with a solid floor rather than a wire bottomed cage (the sort designed to let waste fall through).


----------



## Ally's_Oliver (Feb 8, 2015)

I've never used bedding so I can't do a comparison of the two, but I will say, fleece is more economical, hygienic, and healthy for you and your pal. Also, personally, I think it looks better than bedding would. And definitely a breeze to clean!


----------



## sonicbear (May 20, 2015)

Thank you everyone. Moving her into a large rabbit/guinea cage tomorrow and getting fleece. Again. Very thankful I found this site. Better home is coming.


----------



## Jocelyn3113 (May 28, 2011)

I have my hog in an extra large guinea pig cage, on half the side I put all fleeces on the other half(where I have his wheel and food dishes) I put down pelleted wood bedding. It seems to work great for Hodor. He never pees and poops on the fleece he does it all on the pellets (and his wheel of course...)


----------



## totesmagotes (May 3, 2015)

Fleece is a good call, just make sure to get loads so you can replace it daily. I keep my dirty liners in a large Ziploc until laundry day to avoid odors. 

Also, your hedgie is adorable! I've never seen that kind of color pattern without any mask. Quite a looker!


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

I use a small animal play pen for my hedgehog's cage. It's great because when I clean, I can just pick it up and fold it away.

As for bedding, you'll find it everywhere even weeks after you stop using it. Go for the blankets right away. It'll save you a headache or two.


----------

